# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Chondro arrived!!!

## crapwhereaminow

My baby finally arrived! He/she is stunning (IMHO) and I'm so excited to watch the color change. 

I'm also amazed by how small it is. I knew the babies were tiny, but wow, I didn't think they'd be that tiny. This little guy/gal was born in May.







Better pictures in a couple weeks after he/she settles in.

----------


## alohareptiles

Congrats...Such a cute little Chondro...

----------


## BoaFreak

That is a beautiful chondro. Those are some amazing snakes. Congrats on a great pickup 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk

----------


## crapwhereaminow

Have an update! He shed out yesterday, so here he is in new skin. 







I love how there's a little yellow dot on the chin! He finally got fed up with the pictures here.

----------


## Brie

Ooooh he is pretty!!  :Smile:   I love that deep red...

----------


## steveboos

Great looking Chondro, you never know what you might get, but i see that one being very deep green with a little blue along the spines.

----------


## crapwhereaminow

> Great looking Chondro, you never know what you might get, but i see that one being very deep green with a little blue along the spines.


Thanks everyone! It'd be awesome if he turned out like that.

His mom's an aru x biak with a lot of yellow and some black. His dad is from signal herp and is mostly green with blue along the back. He's dad's full brother is almost all blue and black. I'm so excited to see what he/she turns out like!

----------


## Exotic Ectotherms

Absolutely stunning!!!  Congrats on a fine pickup!

----------


## steveboos

With lineage that like, it wouldn't surprise me if you paid $700-$1000 for that little guy. Well if the Dam was black and yellow, then actually you might have an AWESOME looking adult!

----------


## ShaolinShadowBoxer

sweet lil one u got there, ive been wanted one for sooo long :Very Happy:  best of luck

----------


## Charlie And Lucy

Very pretty! I never fail to fall in love with Chondro's every time I see one!

----------


## Wh00h0069

Congrats! She looks great.

----------


## anthonym

gorgeous little guy!

----------


## Lolo76

Gorgeous snake... I want one SOOOO badly!!  :Embarassed:  How is his/her temperament? Can you handle it?

----------


## Boanerges

VERY nice pick up!!! A GTP is about the only other snake I want to work with other then bloods and balls (was thinking maybe hoggies too but I don't know if i want to mess with the brumation part of breeding them). I definitely look forward to picking up one or two GTP's myself in the future!!! Congrats on your beautiful new addition  :Good Job:

----------


## crapwhereaminow

> Gorgeous snake... I want one SOOOO badly!!  How is his/her temperament? Can you handle it?


Thanks everyone! I'll continue to post photos as the little guy/gal changes.

Actually with gtps it's recommended that you don't handle them for the first year of life. They're super fragile as babies and you can risk causing kinks in their spine later in life. They're not sexable for the fist year for the same reason.

My little one seems ok. He/she's pretty tolerant of me working in the cage and hasn't struck at me (yet!). I'm nervous for the first time I actually try and handle it.  :Embarassed:

----------


## gman8585

schhhhhweeet

----------


## Warocker's Wife

omg what a cute little strawberry wormy...Congrats!! lovely little guy!! :Good Job:

----------

